# Anyone else having trouble getting the files?



## chriton227 (Jan 25, 2007)

I picked up the subscription last week, before the players guide came out.  When the players guide was released, I tried the link in the e-mail and received a message saying "Product was already downloaded the allowed maximum times or has expired".  I was able to go into my RPGNow account and use a link there to get the file. 

When the Campaign Guide was release, I tried the link in the new e-mail and once again received a message saying "Product was already downloaded the allowed maximum times or has expired".  I contacted RPGNow support and was told that the link in the e-mail was wrong, and they sent me a corrected link.  However, when I used the new link, it went to the file containing just the Player's Guide, not the Campaign Guide.  I replied immediately to RPGNow support, but have not yet heard back from them (has been about 24 hours).

Is anyone else having similar issues with the file delivery through the subscription?  I'm wondering if somehow a duplicate product serial number was issued?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll mention it to RPGNow -you can download both of those files free separately, though, so at least you can get 'em.


----------



## Ulric (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep, links to downloads just feeds me back to the same initial page again: 

http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=burningsky

Someone needs to fix this.


----------



## maggot (Jan 25, 2007)

Ulric said:
			
		

> Yep, links to downloads just feeds me back to the same initial page again:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=burningsky
> 
> Someone needs to fix this.




Yes, I had this problem too.  If you click on the picture of the product instead of the text below the product, you can get to the download page.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2007)

Ulric said:
			
		

> Yep, links to downloads just feeds me back to the same initial page again:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=burningsky
> 
> Someone needs to fix this.




The words "War of the Burning Sky" link to the WotBS page (it's a block which appears elsewhere as well as that page).  The image of the guide in question links to the RPGnow page where you can download it for free.


----------



## Ithaqua (Jan 25, 2007)

I also have same troubles, 

First time I sent an e-mail to support and tey fixed it, and in the mail the said that was some people with the same problem 

Now I have sent them an e-mail and I'm waiting reply


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2007)

Ithaqua said:
			
		

> I also have same troubles,
> 
> First time I sent an e-mail to support and tey fixed it, and in the mail the said that was some people with the same problem
> 
> Now I have sent them an e-mail and I'm waiting reply




I've let them know.  In the meantime, remember that the files in question are also available free separately:

Player's Guide: http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=20945&

Campaign Guide: http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=20979&


----------



## rpghost (Jan 25, 2007)

We're working on this and will get it resolved hopefully today. But your downloads can be reset with a mail to custserv@rpgnow.com 

I'll try to go mass-reset them right now so try once more first.

EDIT: Just checked and the download counts are not the problem. If I could get one or two of the emails sent out forwarded to me with serial numbers that might help figure out why it's doing what it's doing. webmaster@rpgnow.com

James


----------



## Ithaqua (Jan 25, 2007)

I sent all in the email to cutserve so I will not duplicate the e-mail to avoid confusions,so I only fwd that to webmaster

I have check that I got the same wrong link that I got for the first time I got trouble with the players guide 

Jeff M, told me that the problem was that many people recibed the same link which was not their serial, I think the trouble is the same now


----------



## DItheringFool (Jan 25, 2007)

I did not have problems, but I never use the email links...  I can say that their customer service is excellent!  Give 'em a little time...


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jan 25, 2007)

I sent the serial number from my email link on in.. hope it helps figure out the problem


----------



## chriton227 (Jan 26, 2007)

rpghost said:
			
		

> EDIT: Just checked and the download counts are not the problem. If I could get one or two of the emails sent out forwarded to me with serial numbers that might help figure out why it's doing what it's doing. webmaster@rpgnow.com
> James




James - I just forwarded a copy of my e-mail too.


----------



## Ithaqua (Jan 26, 2007)

DItheringFool said:
			
		

> I did not have problems, but I never use the email links...  I can say that their customer service is excellent!  Give 'em a little time...




Dindt meant any other thing,  the two times I have had trouble they have mend it in a very quick way 

BTW, my case was solved early today (just the delay to get in touch since I live in Europe)


----------



## Harker Wade (Jan 26, 2007)

I wasn't able to download the Campaign Guide using the link I got from the subscription email, but when I saw that it was free I just downloaded off the site and didn't bother with reporting it...


----------



## chriton227 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just got an e-mail from CustServ saying they had fixed my subscription, I gave it a try and it is working fine now.


----------

